# want to buy a new smps/psu



## harbakshsingh (Aug 28, 2015)

I want a cheap psu for powering my system I don't have the budget of buying high end psu's 
1. I3 3220
2. 8gb ram
3. 500gb Hitachi hdd
4. Msi gtx 750 ti
5. Asus DVD writer and reader
I want as cheap as possible.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Aug 28, 2015)

Cheap in what sense? cheap for you may not be cheap for others. Specific budget. Ideally it should be around 3-4k.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 28, 2015)

Antec VP450P @ 2.5k


----------



## topgear (Aug 29, 2015)

Corsair VS350 or Antec BP350PS - both are under 2k.


----------



## acepro71 (Aug 29, 2015)

topgear said:


> Corsair VS350 or Antec BP350PS - both are under 2k.



just cause they are from a good brand does not mean they are good 

PSU ranking and tiers - Cases and Power Supplies - Linus Tech Tips

STRMfrmXMN's PSU Whitelist - Cases and Power Supplies - Linus Tech Tips


----------



## bikramjitkar (Aug 29, 2015)

acepro71 said:


> just cause they are from a good brand does not mean they are good
> 
> PSU ranking and tiers - Cases and Power Supplies - Linus Tech Tips
> 
> STRMfrmXMN's PSU Whitelist - Cases and Power Supplies - Linus Tech Tips



The suggested PSU's are good enough for OP's current config and minor upgrades.


----------



## topgear (Aug 29, 2015)

acepro71 said:


> just cause they are from a good brand does not mean they are good
> 
> PSU ranking and tiers - Cases and Power Supplies - Linus Tech Tips
> 
> STRMfrmXMN's PSU Whitelist - Cases and Power Supplies - Linus Tech Tips



I know  but OP wants as cheap as possible and corsair sure sells better psus than all those generic run of the mill psu makers. I think you are not recommending Op to go for a platinum standard PSU with good reviews  even manufacturers are into making changes after reviewing a psu - you would never know. And lastly there comes after sales service in which corsair is pretty good.


----------



## acepro71 (Aug 30, 2015)

topgear said:


> I know  but OP wants as cheap as possible and corsair sure sells better psus than all those generic run of the mill psu makers. I think you are not recommending Op to go for a platinum standard PSU with good reviews  even manufacturers are into making changes after reviewing a psu - you would never know. And lastly there comes after sales service in which corsair is pretty good.



i know he wants a cheap psu still crossair does make good but not all of them are good still would be a good idea to refer to list before buying :3


----------



## topgear (Aug 31, 2015)

^^ I got your point 


  [MENTION=282344]harbakshsingh[/MENTION]  - what's your budget for the PSU ?


----------

